# Warn winch not compatible with Warn plow!



## stopthevoices77 (Dec 31, 2015)

New guy here. First dumb question of many...
I ordered a Warn ProVantage front mount plow for my Kodiak 450. I ordered it over the phone, so I missed the "not compatible with the Warn 2.5ci" disclaimer. Why doesn't this winch work with this specific plow mount? Do I have to buy a Warn winch or can I get a less expensive one?


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

I would think the winch should work with any plow all you need is a point to attach the cable hook to provide a lifting point?

how is your winch mounted? can you get it out the front of the ATV and have it go down without rubbing on a front bumper bar or anything?

Pic of the front of your ATV would help!


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

stopthevoices77;2085271 said:


> New guy here. First dumb question of many...
> I ordered a Warn ProVantage front mount plow for my Kodiak 450. I ordered it over the phone, so I missed the "not compatible with the Warn 2.5ci" disclaimer. Why doesn't this winch work with this specific plow mount? Do I have to buy a Warn winch or can I get a less expensive one?


A product not working with their own product... sounds about as dumb as whipping before you poop.


----------



## stopthevoices77 (Dec 31, 2015)

It looks like the Warn 2.5 and the Warn 2000 both extend about an inch to far on one side to work with the Warn ProVantage front mount plow. It runs into the mount for the plow which attaches to the frame tubes directly behind the winch. I did the install and it became clear that I should have bought the center mount version. Ended up getting the Warn 3000 winch and it worked fine. I think any winch would work with the plow. You would just have to ensure that the dimensions fall within that of a compatible Warn winch. I hate when a project cost me twice as much as it should have :[


----------

